# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > ابزارهای گزارش سازی در دلفی >  گزارش گیری با Quick Report

## samandari

با سلم خدمت عزیزان
من میخواهم به عنوان مثال گزارشی از دانش آموزان یک کلاس تهیه کنم به صورتی که بعد از اتمام دانش آموزان یک کلاس دانش آموزان کلاش بعدی را در شروع صفحه دیگر لیست کند با وجود اینکه دانش آموزان کلاس قبلی در وسط صفحه تمام شده باشد

----------


## Yasser_Program

سلام، 
فکر می کنم بایستی از Group استفاده کنی. پیشنهاد من اینه:
1- روی فرم حداقل یک  Group Header، یک DetailBand و یک Group Footer قرار بده
2- در Group Header مقدار Experssion رو به کد کلاس یکسان در جدول دانش آموزان نسبت بده که لیست دانش آموزان بسته به کلاسشون گروه بندی بشن (اگه مشکلی داشتی مثال QuickReport رو ببین) 
3- برای همه باندهای اصلی مثل Group Header خاصیتی هست به نام ForceNewPage که برای کار شما بایستی در باند Group Header برابر True باشه

موفق باشین

----------


## mzjahromi

میتونی هم از دوتا QRSubDetail استفاده کنی. یکی به لیست کلاسها وصل باشه و دومی به لیست دانش آموزان و Master اون هم QRSubDetail اولی باشه

----------

